# Channel 9!!!!!!!!!!



## Rocky (Jan 14, 2008)

Just then on tv they did a report on a guy that had 500 ppl at his house when his parents were away, i dont know if any one else saw it but it was hilarious.

he was a smart *** the whole time.

At the end the chick said do you have any advice to tell kids who are thinking of doing it? He said, yeah let me do it for you.

Then she said well i think you need to have a look at urself in the mirror, he said "I have, every one has, they love it"

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## koubee (Jan 14, 2008)

hmmmm, i know for a fact his parents are not HAPPY with him.
The party took place 3 streets from my house and his siblings go to my daughters school.


----------



## scorps (Jan 14, 2008)

lol sounds fun


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 14, 2008)

looked like a good party...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 14, 2008)

i have never laughed so hard in my life. "do you want to take off the glasses" "no they are famous"


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2008)

yeh, i saw the interview online, he was a little twat. hope his parents aren't the restrained type, i wanna see the cane marks on a today tonight special next week.


----------



## Forensick (Jan 14, 2008)

they were still drunk.... today tonight style "journalists" were just probing for those kind of responses.

the news hasnt let up about it for 2 days....
seriously, surely there is something slightly more exciting that 1 slightly over blown party (and hardly the most over blown party to happen either)


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2008)

I just saw the little moron on the news, he looked like a complete idiot with a fur lined hooded jacket and shorts around his bum. His parents must be so proud, what an oxygen thief. 
The scary part is that these are the future of our country.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 14, 2008)

Oi! you still have me


----------



## firedragon (Jan 14, 2008)

I think someone's seen van wilder one too many times "yeh let me do it for you" there's no way someone like him is planning a party for me LOL


----------



## koubee (Jan 16, 2008)

well good news at last, the little twat, "Corey" has been taken away by the police, about time too.
The news vans stayed outside of the house from the sunday morning through till today when the police took him away.
Surely there must be something more important happening than rude idiotic people like Corey.
The whole street in which it happened was littered with broken glass, including the kids playground.
Think it might be time too move.....
I think it just as much the parents fault as it is their idiotic son. Make them pay.......


----------



## Fester (Jan 16, 2008)

I see one of the two that was arrested is facing a child pornography charge!


----------



## koubee (Jan 16, 2008)

It was in Narre Warren.


----------



## brandon- g (Jan 16, 2008)

beardy_boy99 said:


> where was it , like the suburb?
> 
> 
> and me


 
ya both bad


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 16, 2008)

koubee said:


> w
> I think it just as much the parents fault as it is their idiotic son. Make them pay.......


 
Having said that though he's not the first kid to throw a big party when the olds go away!


----------



## Isis (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm what a little turd that kid is. I think he should be made to do community services to pay for the police. If any of you kids on here think that this Cory is cool or whatever think again.....

He didnt even have the guts to speak to his parents on th phone...he kept hanging up on them. What an amazing display of arrogance and stupidity. He has shown himself to be a guttless litte turd.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

Isis said:


> Hmm what a little turd that kid is. I think he should be made to do community services to pay for the police. If any of you kids on here think that this Cory is cool or whatever think again.....
> 
> He didnt even have the guts to speak to his parents on th phone...he kept hanging up on them. What an amazing display of arrogance and stupidity. He has shown himself to be a guttless litte turd.


 
i think coreys awesome lol... i also think the media should get over it, thier are so many partys like that.. most just dont make the news.., our deb after party made the "good morning show" 20 people ended up in hospital because the cops came and broke the party up..


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

You seem almost proud of it.


----------



## Isis (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm glad your not my kid...

Your mother must be oh so proud


----------



## Fester (Jan 16, 2008)

crush the turtle said:


> i think coreys awesome lol... i also think the media should get over it, thier are so many partys like that.. most just dont make the news.., our deb after party made the "good morning show" 20 people ended up in hospital because the cops came and broke the party up..


 
I just hope you are not speaking for the youth of today! I think the difference now and when I was young is we did have some wild parties. But they never got to the point where we damaged other peoples property and caused a public nuisance. And the little turd is so damn arrogant, I would like to wipe that smirk off his face!! :evil:


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

in one of coreys interviews he says, things only got bad, coz the cops came, witch is true, in every single party.. cops always make it worse.. thats why i said that about our after party.. yes i think shes proud of me...


----------



## Nelly (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not a kid myself but I feel like it's just a glowing report on the quickly evolving nature of our society and media. This kid has now become famous (read: infamous)... all because he decided to throw a little party while his parents were away on holiday.

What 16 year old kid hasn't done this before? I know I had 5 or 6 friends over a couple of times when I was that age when my parents left strict instructions... "No visitors! Okay?"

Now because of the advent of myspace and youtube there were 400 gatecrashers instead of the 40 that might have shown up many years ago. The kid has flown into the stratosphere of stardom and all the "responsible" adults on the forum think he's some rebel, the likes of which they have never seen before! What a crock!

Give the stupid kid his fifteen minutes of fame and he'll be forgotten as quickly as he was found. Today's media has a very short attention span... and he's good for a laugh.


----------



## Nelly (Jan 16, 2008)

Isis said:


> Hmmm glad your not my kid...
> 
> Your mother must be oh so proud


 
... and your Mother should have taught you proper grammar. If you're going to insult someone, at least do it with dignity.

Who are you to dictate what does and doesn't make other parents proud? Perhaps this is the next Einstein we're looking at... just likes to let off some steam.


----------



## Isis (Jan 16, 2008)

Of course they are the bad guys......same old same old. They were protecting the neighbourhood from a bunch of drunk teenagers who were wrecking stuff, peeing all over people yards, trying to break into some womans garage.........hmmm yup the cops are evil.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fester said:


> I just hope you are not speaking for the youth of today!


certainly NOT!!!!:evil:
Crush-cops may make the party worse for the time being but only to protect people.Its better than keeping the party going as its just gonna get even worse than that.
And brandon G, lol i am not, well most of the time but when it comes to things like this certainly not :evil:


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

Isis said:


> Of course they are the bad guys......same old same old. They were protecting the neighbourhood from a bunch of drunk teenagers who were wrecking stuff, peeing all over people yards, trying to break into some womans garage.........hmmm yup the cops are evil.


 
everyone was in the house and back yard.. cops come and they kick everyone out onto the street..., thats when the troubble starts, when everyones on the streets


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Jan 16, 2008)

exactly Isis, and Nelly , hell, we all like to let steam off but im only 12 and i know its wrong. Isis basically said the rest


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree, if the cops hadn't turned up to break up all the fun the little turds would have just done a few grands damage and gone home but it was just a little party so no real harm done. 
The biggest problem now is that young kids have zero respect for others and their property and then blame everyone else for everything they do.


----------



## Isis (Jan 16, 2008)

Nelly said:


> ... and your Mother should have taught you proper grammar. If you're going to insult someone, at least do it with dignity.
> 
> Who are you to dictate what does and doesn't make other parents proud? Perhaps this is the next Einstein we're looking at... just likes to let off some steam.



What the.........

Einstein yeah sure.....


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah that's right, it's not like they could of maybe gone home and done the right thing, they had to start fighting obviously. All the fault of the cops.



crush the turtle said:


> everyone was in the house and back yard.. cops come and they kick everyone out onto the street..., thats when the troubble starts, when everyones on the streets


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

beardy_boy but im only 12 ////// then u dont no what ur talking about, u probily havnt been to a party this big..


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

or alternatively

then you don't know what you are talking about, you probably haven't been to a party this big. 

Lets hope he is sensible enough to steer well clear of them. 



crush the turtle said:


> beardy_boy99 said:
> 
> 
> > but im only 12
> > then u dont no what ur talking about, u probily havnt been to a party this big..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh come on, give the kid a break! I can totally see his point of view. Was it a smart idea to advertise a party on MySpace? Definitely not. Was it his fault that a bunch of idiots trashed a few gardens and threw beer bottles at the police? Definitely not.

What's next, arresting European soccer clubs because their fans had a riot?


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

crush the turtle said:


> everyone was in the house and back yard.. cops come and they kick everyone out onto the street..., thats when the troubble starts, when everyones on the streets



Yeah that's how they did $20,000 worth of damage to the house, while they were on the streets. Anyone, I mean anyone that goes along with this sort of behaviour and thinks it's cool is obviously a few bricks short of a full load and I wish they themselves have kids that are BIG a...holes just like that when they grow up and give their MORON parents a hard time too! Good luck as parents MORONS Ha HA Ha


----------



## kak1 (Jan 16, 2008)

If he did that sought of thing near me I can promise you someone else not just the police would be taking action. His glasses wouldn't be famous nor would his mates but their corpses would be. My neighbours do not tolerate such instances as was shown a little while ago when things got out of hand at a local party. A little more respect is needed to be shown by the young ones these days (and their parents). I'm just 24 and got the beating of a life time anytime I did it something wrong. Bring back the right level of punishment I say and make the little buggers pay for what they do wrong. I'm Wondering how the little children in that street felt with all those fools running about? Does scared and traumatised help? 

The parties many use to hold rarely got to the stage some of the parties get to today because a) most people had a little more respect. b) drugs such as ecstasy were less prevelent. c) most people knew how to handle themselves and their alcohol and in all fairness d) utube, facebook, myspace etc and mobile phones weren't around but then again type writers and the ability to write posters and place them around town was. Just my two cents worth.

Kak


----------



## john121 (Jan 16, 2008)

yeop... buts its a few who bring a bad name to alot of youths...


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

boa said:


> Yeah that's right, it's not like they could of maybe gone home and done the right thing, they had to start fighting obviously. All the fault of the cops.


 
they cant go home because taxies wont come near the partys,,


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes sorry mate I should have qualified that remark.



beardy_boy99 said:


> *SOME kids*



Well said Craig by the way


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh sorry I didn't realise that. So 'we can't go home so how about we just wreck a few things and throw stuff at the Police'



crush the turtle said:


> they cant go home because taxies wont come near the partys,,


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

yes anyone who has a open house party is a idiot, its just asking for troubble.. altho i dnt think HE would of advertised it on myspace.. as he said in the interview, thier was a party down the road witch finshed early, so everyone form thier ended up at coreys party..


----------



## Isis (Jan 16, 2008)

He stated that he knew everyone there.......they were all under legal drinking age......no there has been child porn charges laid...he had organised this for when his parent were away and then said afterwards that hed fix all the damage and that theyd never know about it................

Any wonder the taxis wont go there....


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

boa said:


> Oh sorry I didn't realise that. So 'we can't go home so how about we just wreck a few things and throw stuff at the Police'


 
lol,, thats the alcohol.....


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

boa said:


> Yes sorry mate I should have qualified that remark.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said Craig by the way



Yeah thanks Ash & beardy Boy. I was brought up with the cane and a leather belt and that's the problem with the a...holes of today.... NO RESPECT Don't worry folks, their time will come and that'll be when THEIR kids are even bigger a..holes. Good luck suckers!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Jan 16, 2008)

crush the turtle said:


> they cant go home because taxies wont come near the partys,,


 
GREAT point. Now everyone make sure you apologise to them because it was the taxis fault. Ovcourse it was crush, they cant be responsible and call someone or walk or find an alternative.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

Isis said:


> He stated that he knew everyone there.......they were all under legal drinking age......no there has been child porn charges laid...he had organised this for when his parent were away and then said afterwards that hed fix all the damage and that theyd never know about it................
> 
> Any wonder the taxis wont go there....


 
im guessing that when he said that he was beening a smart a ss in front of the media..... whats this about child pron?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 16, 2008)

So if it's the fault of the police is it not also the fault of the alcohol company, the silly fool who had the party, the inventors of the internet or even the parents crush? Tell me who else can we blame for what happened as the police are not the only ones to blame? 

Kak


----------



## kak1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Agreed Beardy


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

beardy_boy99 said:


> where the hell would the have gotten the alcohol from anyway???and kak, corys more than a silly fool :S


 
its not that bloody hard to get alcohol.........


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

kak1 said:


> So if it's the fault of the police is it not also the fault of the alcohol company, the silly fool who had the party, the inventors of the internet or even the parents crush? Tell me who else can we blame for what happened as the police are not the only ones to blame?
> 
> Kak




Good one Kak! Let's talk about 4 words (MOST) teenagers of today will never understand. Responsibility, Morals, Integrity and Principles.


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

:lol: I have been a biker just about all my life and in a previous life had some pretty hard core friends in various clubs and we had our share of parties over the years but oddly enough we never found it necessary to smash peoples property or fight with the Police. I was bought up very well and disciplined. My boys are typical cheeky little boys but they know what is right and what is wrong.



expansa1 said:


> Yeah thanks Ash & beardy Boy. I was brought up with the cane and a leather belt and that's the problem with the a...holes of today.... NO RESPECT Don't worry folks, their time will come and that'll be when THEIR kids are even bigger a..holes. Good luck suckers!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 16, 2008)

It was the kid who held the party that they arrested for child porn!!!


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> It was the kid who held the party that they arrested for child porn!!!


 
thats sick...... ( as in gross)


----------



## Nelly (Jan 16, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> Good one Kak! Let's talk about 4 words (MOST) teenagers of today will never understand. Responsibility, Morals, Integrity and Principles.


 
... and to spring one on you... teenagers are a by-product of the society their predecessors created for them. Feeling a little responsible? You should.


----------



## kak1 (Jan 16, 2008)

I hadn't heard who it was that was arrested for the child porn but if it was him then we must ask who's cool now?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nelly,

The home life and upbringing is as much if not more to blame then society so i wish to ask what's the point you are trying to make with expansa1?


----------



## Nelly (Jan 16, 2008)

You're not serious are you kak?

You need me to connect the dots between the fact "MOST" teenagers are blah blah blah, and the fact MOST of them have parents that are contributing members of society?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 16, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> Good one Kak! Let's talk about 4 words (MOST) teenagers of today will never understand. Responsibility, Morals, Integrity and Principles.



so true craig, can we just add a few more words that they dont know what they mean....

Commonsense
Courtesy
Consideration

..... makes you think twice about bringing kids into the world doesnt it..... imagine what it will be like in 20 years time??!! i shudder at the thought!


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nelly said:


> ... and to spring one on you... teenagers are a by-product of the society their predecessors created for them. Feeling a little responsible? You should.



There you go! That's exactly what I'm talking about! See, NOT responsible for their own actions. Boo Hoo it's someone elses fault!

No I don't feel responsible at all! I brought my kids up correctly and they know right from wrong. Read below and see what I mean and have a good laugh. Kids (MOST that can't accept responsibility for their own actions)of today are a joke compared to earlier generations. You're not EMO too are you?

This would be funny if it wasn't so true.

School 1977 vs. School 2007 



Many a true word is spoken in jest but…….


Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school. 

1977 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up mates. 

2007 - Police are called, Armed Response Unit arrives and arrests Johnny and Mark. Mobiles with video of fight confiscated as evidence. They are charged with assault, ASBOs are taken out and both are suspended even though Johnny started it. Diversionary conferences and parent meetings conducted. Video shown on 6 internet sites. 


Scenario: Jeffrey won't sit still in class, disrupts other students. 

1977 - Jeffrey is sent to the principal's office and given 6 of the best. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again. 

2007 - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. Counselled to death. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADD. School gets extra funding because Jeffrey has a disability. Drops out of school. 



Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his neighbour's car and his Dad gives him the slipper. 

1977 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman. 

2007 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. Psychologist tells Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mum has an affair with the psychologist. Psychologist gets a promotion. 


Scenario: Mark, a college student, brings cigarettes to school . 

1977 - Mark shares a smoke with the school principal out on the smoking area. 


2007 - Police are called and Mark is expelled from School for drug possession. His car is searched for drugs and weapons. 


Scenario: Mohammed fails high school English. 

1977 - Mohammed retakes his exam, passes and goes to college. 

2007 - Mohammed's cause is taken up by local human rights group. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that making English a requirement for graduation is racist. Civil Liberties Association files class action lawsuit against state school system and his English teacher. English is banned from core curriculum. Mohammed is given his qualification anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English. 


Scenario: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers, puts them in a model plane paint bottle and blows up an anthill. 

1977 - Ants die. 

2007 - MI5 and police are called and Johnny is charged with perpetrating acts of terrorism. Teams investigate parents, siblings are removed from the home, computers are confiscated, and Johnny's dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again. 


Scenario: Johnny falls during break and scrapes his knee. His teacher, Mary, finds him crying, and gives him a hug to comfort him. 

1977 - Johnny soon feels better and goes back to playing. 

2007 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces three years in prison. Johnny undergoes five years of therapy. Becomes gay.


----------



## Nelly (Jan 16, 2008)

Ha... and you're blaming the kids for that?

The difference being that society didn't let us make excuses for ourselves back then... now it does...


----------



## gail_mac (Jan 16, 2008)

Why did the parents leave him home while they were gone, because he asked them to trust him like all kids do..

Well he knew they were going and decided to play up... (while the cats are away the mouse do play)

WELL HE GOT CAUGHT BIG TIME & YES ITS ABOUT TIME THE LAW MADE TEENAGES PAY.

I have seen so many kids do so many bad things & get of light with the law, its about time the law showed the kids they cant get away with it.....

If it was my kids I would make them pay big time, I believe they need to be accounted for there own actions, not let mummy & daddy pay the price.

They want to act grown up then treat them accordenly to the law of grown ups...


----------



## kak1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes Nelly i was serious. Expansa1 is right in what he has said in my opinion.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nelly said:


> Ha... and you're blaming the kids for that?QUOTE]
> 
> YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nelly (Jan 16, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You're a clown...

Society equips them with these tools and then you get angry because they use them??

I'm going to bed... lighten up and let the youth be the youth.


----------



## Australis (Jan 16, 2008)

I would of went to that party for sure, right or wrong.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

Australis said:


> I would of went to that party for sure, right or wrong.


 

LOL


----------



## Ricko (Jan 16, 2008)

Boa i too have been heavily involved in alot of club activity's being the son of a club member and not once would the party's spill over and would people begin to wreck other people personnel property. They all know how hard it is to survive and get by in this world without Idiots wrecking there houses and cars.

Time to grow up.


----------



## Fester (Jan 16, 2008)

Nelly said:


> You're a clown...
> 
> Society equips them with these tools and then you get angry because they use them??
> 
> I'm going to bed... lighten up and let the youth be the youth.


 
Oh give me a break!! Society does not equip them to be absolute tools! That is a cop-out!!
They should know the limits! Because I drive a car that is capable of doing 200Kph doesn't mean I am going to do it.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 16, 2008)

time to get over it!


----------



## falconboy (Jan 16, 2008)

In the eyes of the law it may still be illegal but I don't think the 'child porn' he was arrested for is in the same league as what we expect 'child porn' to be. I have a funny feeling this is typical media headlines, and most likely (although I could be wrong), its to do with filming a couple of consentual teenagers (one or both who were probably not quite 16) doing the deed, so lets not blow it (pardon the pun) out of proportion. Its good to see they've charged the little bugger with something.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nelly said:


> You're a clown...
> 
> Society equips them with these tools and then you get angry because they use them??
> 
> I'm going to bed... lighten up and let the youth be the youth.



Whats that make you? Just because you were given brains doesn't mean you're going to use them, as in this case tonight! Nighty Night little one. Don't let the bed bugs bite!

Best ask mummy what "responsibility" means in the morning.


----------



## Retic (Jan 16, 2008)

I despair when I think of the world my kids are going to inherit. We have a society where no-one wants to take responsibility for their own actions, as shown in this thread. It is considered part of growing up to have a party where things get wrecked and Police assaulted, we should just get over it apparently. No-one will convince me that the 70's and 80's weren't the absolute best times to be growing up.


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 16, 2008)

boa said:


> I despair when I think of the world my kids are going to inherit. We have a society where no-one wants to take responsibility for their own actions, as shown in this thread. It is considered part of growing up to have a party where things get wrecked and Police assaulted, we should just get over it apparently. No-one will convince me that the 70's and 80's weren't the absolute best times to be growing up.



ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## alex_c (Jan 16, 2008)

yes there is still good kids out there and quite a few groups working behind the scenes to give these kids and young adults that think they can do what they like ie:gangs,drug dealers etc a good old fashioned *** whooping and putting them in line


----------



## Lesa (Jan 16, 2008)

crush the turtle said:


> i think coreys awesome lol... i also think the media should get over it, thier are so many partys like that.. most just dont make the news.., our deb after party made the "good morning show" 20 people ended up in hospital because the cops came and broke the party up..


 
Sorry Crush but I think you are showing a total lack of maturity, responsibility and respect.

As a "parent" I have spent the last 20 years working hard to buy a nice home to raise a family in. It would destroy me if my chldren chose to treat my home with the disrespect that idiot chose to publicly flaunt.

By acknowledging you think he's "awesome" you are lowering yourself to his level. Anyone who has a small amount of common sense and maturity in their body and has seen him on the news is disgusted and rightfully so. He's a selfish, idiotic, stuckup, no-hoper who has the perception he is cool; instead he has disappointed his parents, caused a lot of damage and, in his selfish style, refused to face the consequences of his actions.

The saddest part is the idiot flaunting himself on TV and expecting us all to applaud and think he's "awesome". Only people at his level would appreciate what he's done. The rest of us feel sorry for his family and his neighbours.


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 16, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> There you go! That's exactly what I'm talking about! See, NOT responsible for their own actions. Boo Hoo it's someone elses fault!
> 
> No I don't feel responsible at all! I brought my kids up correctly and they know right from wrong. Read below and see what I mean and have a good laugh. Kids (MOST that can't accept responsibility for their own actions)of today are a joke compared to earlier generations. You're not EMO too are you?
> 
> ...



Oh that is just so classic, and so very true in this day and age!! I hadn't heard a thing about it, than heard some of the interview on the radio and couldn't believe someone (regardless of what age) was so stupid! Im only 26, and shudder to think what the hell my parents would have done to me if Id ever pulled off something so damn stupid!! And the cockiness - well that boy just mite get more than 15 mins off fame - hell he mite just go down in history (for a few months anyhow, lol) as being the most stupidest, most arrogant idiot known IMO anyhow.


----------



## Lesa (Jan 16, 2008)

crush the turtle said:


> lol,, thats the alcohol.....


 
Sorry but had to add this.....

I've been majorly pissed on many occasions in the past 20 years. Thrown up on a few lawns, carpets, nightclub floors..... ended up with strange bruises after tripping over gutters, but still never felt the need to wilfully destroy another person's property.

Don't make excuses for other's behaviour. There was no need to act the way these fools did.


----------



## jessb (Jan 16, 2008)

Lesa, I'm sure his parents are devastated, but keep in mind that he gained his disrespect for property somewhere - a teenager doesn't develop that attitude overnight - his parents obviosuly let a lot of little things slide before it got to this point!

But I also think it's unfair to tarnish all teenagers with the same brush as this tosser. I am at kind of an in-between age - I spend time with people in their 50s (my parents) 30s (my friends and work colleagues) and toddlers. I don't personally know many teenagers at the moment, but all the young guys I have come into contact with on this site have been really cool, friendly, mature and sensible. I think it's a typical older person's attitude to come out with the classic old line "in my day..." and I really hope I never get to that point!


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

As a teacher I have to disagree. I have seen the worst kids come from the best families and I have seen some shining stars emerge from atrocious conditions. Fate deals the hand we get in life, but how we play those cards is entirely up to us. Yes I know sometimes circumstances are insurmountable but that is not always the case. The kid was a d**khead - by his choice, no one forced him to do what he did. He needs to be responsible. I remember my parents went away when I was 19, my younger brother wanted to have a party - but I talked him out of it. 2 kids - same upbringing and yet we had 2 different views on responsibility. (and no despite these posts I was never a "nerd"). You can't shift the blame from him when he adverstised the party online.

And I do not think all teenagers are the same, far from it, there are some GREAT kids out there. It's just they never make the news, idiots like this kid do......


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

This is amusing.

You're all supporting charging corey when he did not damage anything himself.

You are holding him responsible for what his guests did.


Next time you have a party or a gathering you better bloody hope your guests don't cause ANY damage. If you follow the line of thought in this thread then you should be held accountable for it.

Corey is an idiot, he should not be charged. He did not break any laws himself relating to this party. Those who caused the damage should be charged, not him.


----------



## jessb (Jan 17, 2008)

The "all teenagers are delinquents" comment wasn't aimed at you Lesa, it was just a reponse to the general attitude from a lot of posts here tonight. 

And yes, I completely agree that some kids from poor backgrounds can do well and vice versa, however on the whole, kids are a product of their upbringing. I don't believe that this kid woke up one morning deciding to trash his parents' house - I just think his parents must have overlooked loads of small acts which demonstrated his selfish behaviour, and this was the end result.


----------



## jessb (Jan 17, 2008)

Midol said:


> This is amusing.
> 
> You're all supporting charging corey when he did not damage anything himself.
> 
> ...


 

If you allow a guest at your home to get really drunk and drive home, you can be held responsible for any damage they cause...


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 17, 2008)

thier are soo mannnyyy partys like this every weekend, i dnt no y people are making such a big deal out of this one,, yes im sure his a idiot, but i still think his bloody funny,, and most teenages will,,,


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 17, 2008)

Loser... that's all i can say.... loser.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 17, 2008)

Geez, this thread is depressing. Not all teenage kids behave like complete morons. If I had've done something similar to this Corey twat when I was his age (which was only a couple of years ago, mind you) I would have had my *** kicked so hard I couldn't sit down for a week.



> Party boy Corey, 16, has been offered the chance of making up to $20,000 as a promoter after his wild and boozy party grabbed the attention of global media.
> 
> Party promoter Tim Sabre, of Raw Entertainment, has offered 16-year-old Corey a job with his events company as a party promoter.


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

Midol said:


> This is amusing.
> 
> You're all supporting charging corey when he did not damage anything himself.
> 
> ...


 
You are correct. If I have a BBQ / party in my home and something gets broken, I wear the damage. When you invite people to your home you do it at your own risk. Who hasn't had accidental breakage of plates, bowls, ornaments etc?????So Corey (aka the idiot) IS responsible and yes he should be financially liable!!!!!!!


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

For the damage to his own home?

Of course he should, its his house.

He is being charged for the damage to OTHER peoples homes and cars. Damaged caused after the party goers had LEFT his home.

If one of your guests at your BBQ bottles a car on the way home (lets say 100m from your home) are you offering to pay for the damage of the bottling? Or is it your friends responsibility.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 17, 2008)

Lesa said:


> You are correct. If I have a BBQ / party in my home and something gets broken, I wear the damage. When you invite people to your home you do it at your own risk. Who hasn't had accidental breakage of plates, bowls, ornaments etc?????So Corey (aka the idiot) IS responsible and yes he should be financially liable!!!!!!!


 
so if ur son had a party, and oone of his friends went and smashed a window down the street ur son should pay for it?


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

jessb said:


> If you allow a guest at your home to get really drunk and drive home, you can be held responsible for any damage they cause...



Anything legal to back this up?

The person behind the wheel is responsible. No one else. Legally and ethically. Unless you want to prove me wrong. Austlii is a good start.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 17, 2008)

Midol said:


> For the damage to his own home?
> 
> Of course he should, its his house.
> 
> ...


 
u beat me to it lol..


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you guys are trying to absolve him of the total irrisponsibility of his behaviour. It wasn't his house to give a party in. It wasn't his house to adverstise on line. It wasn't his house to hold a party without adult supervision. So yeah....he did all these things off his own bat so now the consequences are his problem to.


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

No.

I think he deserves a punishment... Just not the proposed punishment.

Community service for being a public nuisance is FAR more fitting. This current penalty imo teaches two things:
1) Party hosts can be held accountable for guests actions.
2) Guests can bust up as much stuff as they want without consequence.

Punishing Corey with community service shows organisers can be punished for irresponsible parties and then attempting to track down those who caused the damage will show you can't break stuff at parties.

$20,000 is not reasonable.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 17, 2008)

Lesa said:


> I think you guys are trying to absolve him of the total irrisponsibility of his behaviour. It wasn't his house to give a party in. It wasn't his house to adverstise on line. It wasn't his house to hold a party without adult supervision. So yeah....he did all these things off his own bat so now the consequences are his problem to.


 
his parents shoundt have left him alone in charge of the house!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 17, 2008)

Crush the turtle,

Your arguement is so compelling


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 17, 2008)

Australis said:


> Crush the turtle,
> 
> Your arguement is so compelling


 
no need to be smart... lol


----------



## coxy (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know if this has been brought up but 
http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23061767-5001028,00.html


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

If someone steals your car, should you be responsible for the damage it causes while the thief is driving it????
He stole a house to hold a party in - his parents did not give it to him for that purpose. 
Community service won't repair the damage made to neighbouring properties....
If an example is made of this twerp maybe others will think twice.

As a home owner I really don't want to live with the worry that if the irresponsible teenager down the road holds a party and my place is trashed it's my problem. I'm not talking a couple of stubbies on the lawn - that I can deal with (***** they're probably mine.) I'm talking about wilful and malicious damage from drunken kids (and hangers-on) who should never have been there in the first place. If he hadn't decided to prove how cool he was and hold a party without the homeowner's (his parents) consent there would have been no damage - therefore he's responsible.


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

He did not steal a house.

The house was his.

Lmao... Stealing a house. That's funny.


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

crush the turtle said:


> his parents shoundt have left him alone in charge of the house!!


I see you are of similar age to the IDIOT. Do you want to be treated with no respect or trust by your parents???


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

Midol said:


> He did not steal a house.
> 
> The house was his.
> 
> Lmao... Stealing a house. That's funny.


So how many mortgage repayment do you reckon he made????

The house was his parents!!!!!


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

Lesa, I just checked with a cop I am friends with.

He did not steal the house. So legally, your argument has no merit.

He did not cause the damage yet he is being charged for it. Wrong.

BTW, the $20,000 is only for the police. None of the neighbours. Guess where the $20,000 will come from? I'll give you a hint, he gets $175 a week from centrelink.


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

When my parents went away they gave me the house for 3 weeks. they did not specifically say I could use the shower.

Did I steal the shower or water? They never said I could use the water? or the shower?


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

Midol said:


> Lesa, I just checked with a cop I am friends with.
> 
> He did not steal the house. So legally, your argument has no merit.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not talking legally, I'm talking morally. That's a whole different ballgame. That's about love and respect and resposibility. Not about what some fancy lawyer can get you out of in court. This kid should have had repect for his parents and the home they paid for so they could give a roof over his head!


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

Midol said:


> Lesa, I just checked with a cop I am friends with.
> 
> .


 
I used to be friends with a cop... until he walked out on his wife and 2 young daughters leaving them a mountain of debt to overcome. Just cause they wear the badge doesn't give them the role of judge, jury and executioner. Some (not all) have no idea of the laws they are meant to uphold.


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

Lesa said:


> I'm not talking legally, I'm talking morally. That's a whole different ballgame. That's about love and respect and resposibility. Not about what some fancy lawyer can get you out of in court. This kid should have had repect for his parents and the home they paid for so they could give a roof over his head!



I agree.

Still doesn't warrant a $20,000 bill for damage OTHERS caused.

He didn't cause any damage himself which is why I suggest community service and then those that caused the damage be fined for the damage.

If you're going to teach respect and fairness then the punishment needs to fit the crime. A $20,000 fine does not fit his crime of being irresponsible.


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah i think you need to treat your parents house with respect... while my ex's folks were away his bro was doing all kinds of stuff in there he had not right to do... made me so mad... I would like to think if i ever have kids i can bring them up with enough RESPECT to not act like that. i think that's what it comes down to ... RESPECT. Everyone get out your Aretha Franklin CD and sing along!!!!!


----------



## Lesa (Jan 17, 2008)

OK.... let's say (for the sake of discussion) that I agree with you Midol. 
How are the police going to find those individually responsible? They won't, so the idiot pays no money and the neighbours have to pay for their own damage. IF they have insurance they lose their excess and possibly their no claim bonus. And if they don't have insurance they're screwed. How's that fair? They wouldn't have these problems if the kid had shown some common sense. This was no "accident". It could be argued that he went out of his way to have a "really hot party!!!!" - consequences be damned!!!


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 17, 2008)

Now im 12 i and i dont Throw ''KILLER'' parties but i can have a Good partie or two and Don't end up Smashin cars n things Its simple He is a Complete idiot...He makes us Behaved Teens Look bad!!!


----------



## Midol (Jan 17, 2008)

Lesa said:


> OK.... let's say (for the sake of discussion) that I agree with you Midol.
> How are the police going to find those individually responsible? They won't, so the idiot pays no money and the neighbours have to pay for their own damage. IF they have insurance they lose their excess and possibly their no claim bonus. And if they don't have insurance they're screwed. How's that fair? They wouldn't have these problems if the kid had shown some common sense. This was no "accident". It could be argued that he went out of his way to have a "really hot party!!!!" - consequences be damned!!!



There is no fine for it.

They are going to bill him for it.

He won't have to pay it anyway, minors can only enter agreements for necessities of life. The bill will have no legal grounding.

He did not cause the damage. You want to punish him for damage his friends did.

If your son had a party and his mates parted ways and smashed up cars with bats on the way home would you consider it fair that your son pays it all? I hope you do find it fair as that is exactly what you are advocating here.

Snakeman: Do you know how to read? Corey did not smash anything. OTHER people at the party did.


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 17, 2008)

I said us not refering top Him you ,Should read Ok?


----------



## Forensick (Jan 17, 2008)

the cops and the media made it worse....
he did something stupid.

and by all accounts i have been to more out of control parties.

the media made it big deal going after a clearly stressed panicing kid for comments... to be honest i think the medias actions there is the most morally repprehensible. 

and the 20k bill isnt even punishing him for someone elses actions, its punishing his parents,,, coz where does a 16 year old get $20k?


i have heard of 500+ people country parties, with ADULTS... involving rapes, mass drink driving, and a house burning down...
where is the outrage there?

but no.... no good media comment from a scared 16 year old kid.
what right did the media have to harrss him for answers and comments, before police can even legally speak to him


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Midol said:


> This is amusing.
> 
> You're all supporting charging corey when he did not damage anything himself.
> 
> ...



Corey should be held responsible and deserves all he gets, although it won't be enough. I wonder if they can invent a new law just for him. Guilty of being a total Moron, Idiot, d...head or however you want to put it.
He really was put on the spot by the media though. Wouldn't have been good for the rest of his giggling girlfriends (mates) to see him act like a man so he chose to behave the way peer pressure demands- look like a complete idiot but at all time be cool.


----------



## major (Jan 17, 2008)

koubee said:


> hmmmm, i know for a fact his parents are not HAPPY with him.
> The party took place 3 streets from my house and his siblings go to my daughters school.



We might live in the same street Koubee as i live 3 streets away aswell


----------



## Nelly (Jan 17, 2008)

Fester said:


> Oh give me a break!! Society does not equip them to be absolute tools! That is a cop-out!!
> They should know the limits! Because I drive a car that is capable of doing 200Kph doesn't mean I am going to do it.


 
Yes, but knowing your boundaries is one of the benefits of being OLDER and having more EXPERIENCE!

You say society doesn't equip them with these tools? Can you imagine a parent turning around 30 years ago and saying "My son, Roger, can't learn anything and is disruptive in class because he suffers from a disorder."

HELL NO! He would have been called hyperactive and had the bejesus flogged out of his behind. Whereas nowadays, we say they have ADD and give them more time to learn, more ability to break the rules, more acceptance and excuses made for them not doing the things they should. The kids aren't just making this crap up themselves.



expansa1 said:


> Whats that make you? Just because you were given brains doesn't mean you're going to use them, as in this case tonight! Nighty Night little one. Don't let the bed bugs bite!
> 
> Best ask mummy what "responsibility" means in the morning.


 
I asked her all about "responsibility" while she was tucking me in to bed and I was drinking my warm cocoa... W T F? Seriously cowboy, have you been sniffing glue?

You're getting crappy with this kid for having a party... granted. I would be angry myself if it really had anything to do with me... but it doesn't.

In "your" day (I find it funny when "grown-ups" claim that a period of time belongs specifically to them... selfish much?) it would have been nigh impossible to chisel out 300 invitations to your friends and distribute them with your horse and sulky when your parents went to see the prodigal son, Jesus, and left you at the hut all alone... this I understand.

Modern days dictate that it's possible for people to distribute information to a large (read: VERY large) group of people in an instant of a second (which is why we have overnight successes like that "Ping Pong" song... *shudders*). This explains why the party got out of hand.

I feel that he's doing what teenagers have been known to do for a sustained period of time... but the means by which he did it are far greater than what was capable "back in the day" of expansa and the like. He's still a teenager that made a mistake... and the more that people harp on about how he's immature, he should be punished, yada yada yada... the longer his infamy will last.

Accept it, have a chuckle, praise the sweet lord Jesus (or whoever your higher power is) that it wasn't your kid, or in your street and marvel at the fact that a 16 year old kid can become famous in a heartbeat for being, well, a teenager... then discuss it 6 months later at a BBQ with your mates when nobody can remember his name.


----------



## cv_2_ (Jan 17, 2008)

hey i think someone on here asked why the media is wasting so much time talking about this kid, well i think there are about 9 pages of people talking about it on here. 

i think its hard to say that because of this one idiot did this, the youth of today are all bad! because this is definitely not true. it is the minority of idiots that gives the young people these days this label. 

i agree that as you grow up (MOST) people make mistakes and LEARN from these. someone use the mistakes that their parents made as their own experiences (if that makes sense). my mum's favorite line to me a couple of years ago was "i just dont want you to make the same mistakes i did" or "when i was young".  

anyway enough ranting and raving from me! 

have a wonderful day

 not all of us are bad i promise - i have never had the urge to have a party at my own place because no mater how good the party is there is always bound to be ALOT OF CLEANING and it is so not worth it


----------

